# Everybody's cardboard tube fighting



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...oard-tube-fighting-a-fighting-chance/19510497


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

new since '07...we were doing this back in the early 80's...though we filled them with trash bags...it would leave welts, that's for sure!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Trash bags? what, reBar too much for ya? welts....we call those "love taps"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shoot, my siblings and I were having cardboard tube fights back in the '50s


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

louieville slugger fighting is much more mature than cardboard tubes


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No...man..should..admit..to ...this....nevermind....have...pics..of ..you..doing....it ..ONLINE........


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

this is.... the best thing in the history of EVER!!!!!!


----------

